# Heavy duty truck and trailer



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just the kind of truck, trailer and rock-truck I need.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks a nice lookin Tonka! (Nice looking Ford and hotshot too......) btw, the Tonka trucks made today will not hold a candle to the ones that used to be made a few years back.......bought the grandkids a couple (bought vintage)


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Theres one with a semi doing that too floating around. Ill take the trailer but some one else can have the truck. Lol. Ill see if i can find that pict.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

I had a PIC of a semi hauling a tonka road grader. Was getting fuel at a local station when I was headed inside. Lost all my pics with the new phone.


----------

